# Was ist Muting?



## Mrgigi (1 August 2013)

Hallo,

was genau ist Muting? Also bei Muting wird ja generell durch Lichtgitter zwischen Mensch und Material unterschieden aber was löst das Muting genau aus?
Für euch bestimmt ein leichtes mir da weiter zu helfen.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Safety (1 August 2013)

http://www.bgn.de/6291/33508/1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2013)

nein nicht das Lichtgitter unterscheidet zwischen Mensch und Transportgut,
sondern zusätzliche Sensoren an der Rollenbahn. Da gibt es dann zwei verfahren:

Kreuzmuting, wo zwei Sensoren über Kreuz die Mutingfall auslösen.
Hierbei muß darauf geachtet werden das das Förderpunkt den Kreuzungspunkt
der Sensoren mittig durchläuft.



Da dieses nicht immer möglich ist gibt es noch das Parallelmuting, wo aber vier
zusätzliche Sensoren zur Werkstückerfassung benötigt werden.


----------



## volker (1 August 2013)

http://www.pilz.com/de-DE/company/news/sub/products/articles/05976


----------



## Astralavista (1 August 2013)

Also ich habe muting mit einer S7-F folgendermassen umgesetzt:
Ein Transportwagen betätigt innerhalb einer gewissen Diskrepanzzeit 2 induktive Sensoren VOR der Lichtschranke. Die Lichtschranke darf nun unterbrochen werden. Hinter dem Lichtvorhang befinden sich nochmal 2 induktive Sensoren, die nach dem kompletten durchfahren des Transportwagens durch das Lichtgitter dieses wieder scharf schalten.
Reiht dir das von der Funktion? Ich denke je nach Pl reicht wahrscheinlich auch jeweils nur 1 Sensor vor und nach der Lichtschranke. Aber fakt ist du brauchst mindestens 2 Stück.


----------



## Mrgigi (1 August 2013)

Danke euch, arbeite mich nun erstmal durch die Links.


----------

